# Michael's Coupon at JoAnn's



## ehustak (Aug 31, 2009)

In case you didn't know, Jo-Ann Fabrics accepts Michael's coupons. I just used a 50% Michael's coupon last night!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

what? details, details!


----------



## ehustak (Aug 31, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> what? details, details!


Yes, it is true! I went to two different Jo-Ann stores near me and the both said that they accepted Michael's coupons. Yesterday, I used a Michael's 50% off one item coupon that I printed off the internet. I handed it to the cashier and she took 50% off, no questions asked!


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ac moore*

The AC MOORE craft store also accepts competitors coupons as well.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! That's really good to know. Now does anyone have any 50% off Michael's coupons?


----------



## ehustak (Aug 31, 2009)

Google "michaels coupon". I just saw one there for 50% valid until 9/22/09.

Michaels Coupons, Michaels Printable Coupon


----------

